# St. James' Church, Pontypool June 2019



## mookster (Jun 3, 2019)

This church in Pontypool had been a thorn in my side for at least the last two years. I'd always swing by it whenever passing the area, which has been at least four or five times and I always found it sealed tight, much to my frustration. I fully expected it to be the same story yet again on this occasion, however to my total and complete shock I had finally found it accessible. It felt so good to finally be able to shoot it after so many failed attempts.



> This church was built in 1821 to provide a home for the English speaking congregation of Pontypool, who were then having to attend Welsh speaking services at St.Cadoc's, Trevethin. The increase in the local population meant that it soon needed enlarging and this was done by the addition of aisle, chancel and vestry in 1854, possibly designed by the Monmouth Diocesan architect, T.H.Wyatt, who had earlier enlarged St.Cadoc's. Two histories of the churches in Monmouthshire suggest later dates of 1871 and 1877 for the alterations, but their appearance supports a date of 1854.



I can't seem to find a definitive answer as to when the church ceased being used, however it was definitely some considerable time ago. A portion of the roof has fallen in and it's increasingly deteriorating, the Grade II listing surely not helping with any efforts to redevelop it easily.

























































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 3, 2019)

Oh wow that's a nice little find there.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 3, 2019)

The a whole lot of ecclesiastical goodness!


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 4, 2019)

The roof is meant to look like that - it's a holy place of worship..

It's a stunner and well worth waiting for. I can imagine the joy of walking in and seeing that!
I love the layout of it. Gives it a very different feel. The lighting too. It's photogenic.
I'm drooling looking at the older electrics in it. They've laid the fuses out very neatly. Old wires, bladed wire fuses, does it for me


----------



## Wallasey (Jun 6, 2019)

Great snaps, Wales seems to keep coming up with gems


----------



## mookster (Jun 11, 2019)

Reliably informed this is now sealed, with new boards and lovely pink expanding foam.

I knew it wouldn't stay open for long, for once I was in the right place at the right time!


----------



## Rex50 (Jun 11, 2019)

Nooooo! I was going to pop down this weekend


----------

